# Warring empires in the Christian (A. A. Hodge)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 5, 2021)

Regenerate men have two opposite moral tendencies contesting for empire in their hearts. They are cast about between them, yet the tendency graciously implanted gradually in the end perfectly prevails.

Archibald Alexander Hodge, _A Commentary on the Confession of Faith_, ed. William H. Goold (British edn, London: T. Nelson and Sons, 1870), p. 166.


----------

